# Cinelli 64 Giro D'Italia Handle bar



## jamesm029 (Jul 13, 2007)

Anyone had any experience with this bar?

I like the rounded classic shape, I would like to know if it stands up well and is stiff and Durable?


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

jamesm029 said:


> Anyone had any experience with this bar?
> 
> I like the rounded classic shape, I would like to know if it stands up well and is stiff and Durable?



Extremely durable. I have it on 4 bikes.....It's a 26.4 clamp so you'll need a Cinelli 26.4 stem to go with it


----------



## waterford (Sep 30, 2004)

These are wonderful bars. They are stiff for a (now) undersized dia. This is because they are about 330g. and thus have thicker walls. If you plan to use Ergo style shifters, take note that the levers will have an outward splay to them. They are not designed for this lever style. If you use Ergo/STI, then get some Cinelli Top Ergo 64 bars. These were designed for Ergo/STI and have the same classic 64 shape.


----------



## jamesm029 (Jul 13, 2007)

*Found Some but was not exactly easy*

I bought a 42cm Cinelli Giro D' Italia 64 they are a slightly newer model so they have a 26.0 clamp for sure.

I have attached photos of it and a stem I bought, I have been diiscussing finding a good quill stem in another thread, I will have to experimanet and buy a few stems to get correct length , I think this one in photo dura ace made by Nitto will work, just not sure how much it angles down when installed. This bike is a bit shorter than my current ride in TT and I currently use 105-110mm, So I think the Dura Ace 120mm should work. 

if not any suggestions for a very stiff bomb proof quill stem that has a clamp that is rock solid and wont squeak. I plan to ride this bike not just look at it its an older colnago with lugged frame and chrome steel precisa fork see attached photo. 

I will have LBS install a Chris king 2Nut headset, I think my other option was to go with a quill adapter that will convert/accept a normal non threaded stem, but I figured this may look ugly???

Any comments would really be appreciated


----------



## rcnute (Dec 21, 2004)

jamesm029 said:


> Anyone had any experience with this bar?
> 
> I like the rounded classic shape, I would like to know if it stands up well and is stiff and Durable?


Mine will be prised from my cold, dead hands.


----------



## jamesm029 (Jul 13, 2007)

*STI Shifters Cinelli 64 bar*

Can you please explian what exactly you mean by outward splay?
Do you mean the rounded front on both sides of the bars flare outwards ?

Are you say these bars wont work with news Shimano , I will have full new dura ace on this bike. 

I want a heavy well made bar not intested in saving weight in this area

my two choices were the Cinelli giro d'italia 64-42 or the 3TTT Super Competizione 42

from what I can see the cinelli has a reach of about +105 mm and drop of 138mm-shallow?
the 3TTT Super has a reach of about +105 and reach of 150 mm?


----------



## caterham (Nov 7, 2005)

.....


----------



## JaeP (Mar 12, 2002)

*Cinelli XA*

I have big hands and prefer the Cinelli Campione del Mondo 66-44 (hard to find) with a Cinelli XA stem. If I need a slightly longer stem I use a Cinelli 1A.


----------



## MR_GRUMPY (Aug 21, 2002)

I would like to know if it stands up well 
.
Sleeve type bars tend to break at the sleeve. I had one break on me after 3 years, while resting my arms on the bars at a stop light. (Of course, this was after I had crashed on them about 10 times in those 3 years) With "bulge type" bars, you can see the cracks easier.
This is when I learned to replace bars after just a few crashes.


----------



## waterford (Sep 30, 2004)

The radius of the curve from the top flat is such that if you mount Ergo levers in the traditional method (bottom of lever even with the bottom of the bar) the hoods will point outward. Not a big deal if it doesn't bother you. However, you can mount the levers lower to eliminate this outward splay, but most folks don't like their hoods that low. As I mentioned, the Cinelli Top Ergo was designed to solve this problem with Ergo levers. I believe that STI will have similar results with the standard mod. 64.


----------



## jamesm029 (Jul 13, 2007)

*Thanks*

Okay I understand , appreciate the help thankyou!

From what you explain Waterford they will just splay out a bit and take a bit of gettting used to, its not that they will be curved outward that radically to the point of putting pressure on your wrists and being uncomfortable. 


Mr Grumpy what you say really makes no sense they probably made and sold 100,000 of the bars , try crashing on a new thin walled one. Maybe your failing had something to do with your Hitler infactuation? 

I dont race , I just ride alot. I want a heavier bar, I am 100% sure I will be riding these long after the new crap snaps. I am not planning on sprinting through the rocky mountains!

From what I understand these are heavier but also softer metal so they would bend more that they would ever crack, the new harder thinner bars fail much more severly


----------

